# County Donegal (Murvagh) 16th August



## chris661 (Aug 2, 2012)

Myself, smange and palindromic bob are going to play here and we could be doing with a fourth as its a four ball betterball. If you are interested let me know cost will be â‚¬25 for the green fee which IMO is great value. 

Only downside is you need to listen to bob shouting obscenities at you when you putt out :rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great looking course Chris, as i said to Smange when we were at St Andrews its a possible venue for next years Supper Swally Tour.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've played this course, I'd recommend someone snaps this offer up, well worth the paltry green fee!!


----------



## smange (Aug 2, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Myself, smange and palindromic bob are going to play here and we could be doing with a fourth as its a four ball betterball. If you are interested let me know cost will be â‚¬25 for the green fee which IMO is great value. 

Only downside is you need to listen to bob shouting obscenities at you when you putt out :rofl: 

Click to expand...

Isnt it also a downside that whoever the poor unsuspecting sole is that takes up the offer has to play as Bobs partner

Anyway I would have said it was a compliment he gave you when you were bending down taking the ball out the hole


----------



## smange (Aug 3, 2012)

Must be someone in the North West of Ireland who fancies a game at a great track for a measly 25 Euro....

Come on fellas, Bobs not all that bad really


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 4, 2012)

You guys wouldn't make good sales men.


----------



## smange (Aug 4, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			You guys wouldn't make good sales men.
		
Click to expand...

A good salesman has faith and belief in what he is selling.......

We are trying to sell a place as your partner in a 4 BBB......

Enough said??


----------



## chris661 (Aug 4, 2012)

Oofft. Talk about harsh. Seriously thoughts will be a good round even if my golf is not! Plenty of laughs and a great price for one of the he's courses in the country, what you waiting on?


----------



## smange (Aug 4, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Oofft. Talk about harsh. Seriously thoughts will be a good round even if my golf is not! Plenty of laughs and a great price for one of the he's courses in the country, what you waiting on?
		
Click to expand...

Bob knows we love him really

Will indeed be a good day at a great price, come on guys, one of you must fancy it:thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone fancy this round? Wonder if it would be unfair to ask a Pro friend of mine?


----------



## smange (Aug 6, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Anyone fancy this round? Wonder if it would be unfair to ask a Pro friend of mine?
		
Click to expand...

Hang fire with that Bob, I think Chris may have one of his mates already lined up


----------



## chris661 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup he is going to get back to me next week.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet! I'm looking forward to it (if not the early start).  Tell him I play off +20, can hit holes in one at will and the only reason I haven't turned pro is because the tours asked me not to as it would be unfair.


----------



## smange (Aug 8, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Sweet! I'm looking forward to it (if not the early start).  Tell him I play off +20, can hit holes in one at will and the only reason I haven't turned pro is because the tours asked me not to as it would be unfair.
		
Click to expand...

You been on the shots again? 

Surely doesnt take you that long to get there does it?

Chris- have you booked a time yet?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 8, 2012)

smange said:



			You been on the shots again? 

Chris- have you booked a time yet?
		
Click to expand...

It better not as I am just of the phone to them and it's booked for 10:04 on thurs 16th. Also my mate Rory is a defo so we have 4 now.


----------



## smange (Aug 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			It better not as I am just of the phone to them and it's booked for 10:04 on thurs 16th. Also my mate Rory is a defo so we have 4 now.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days mate.

Your mate Rory doesnt happen to have curly hair and hold course record at Ballyliffin does he?


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 8, 2012)

smange said:



			You been on the shots again? 

Surely doesnt take you that long to get there does it?

Chris- have you booked a time yet?
		
Click to expand...

Anything before 12 noon is an early start for me.


----------



## smange (Aug 8, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Anything before 12 noon is an early start for me.
		
Click to expand...

Well you may have a real early night the night before as I need you fully awake and roaring to go

You're my partner for the 4BBB and you've got hundreds of shots so be ready to take advantage of them


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup but I need those shots for the first 3 holes!  So you drew the short straw then Steve.


----------



## smange (Aug 9, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Yup but I need those shots for the first 3 holes!  So you drew the short straw then Steve. 

Click to expand...

Not so much a short straw more of I felt a wee bit more sorry for you than Chris did and offered to take on the job of trying to encourage the care in the community programme so therefore I volunteered to do it :lol:

Anyway whats the plans? Will we meet in Letterkenny again and take one car down to Murvagh?

Chris, im assuming you and Rory will travel down together but if not dont feel excluded from mine and Bobs travel plans, you are included in the offer of meeting up and car sharing if you wish.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2012)

Weeelllll I was thinking you would be coming to Letterkenny? So could maybe meet at the clanree? What way are you going?

I had assumed Bob would take a different route but feel free to tell me otherwise  Bob what are you doing?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2012)

smange said:



			Not so much a short straw more of I felt a wee bit more sorry for you than Chris did and offered to take on the job of trying to encourage the care in the community programme so therefore I volunteered to do it :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Careful there tiger, I do believe I had offered first  Anyway sideshow get yer jacksie on twitter.


----------



## smange (Aug 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Weeelllll I was thinking you would be coming to Letterkenny? So could maybe meet at the clanree? What way are you going?

I had assumed Bob would take a different route but feel free to tell me otherwise  Bob what are you doing?
		
Click to expand...

Jeez am I wrong again with directions?

OK well if Yoda doesnt go that way he will be meeting us there

Will you get 3 sets of clubs and leccy trollies into your tractor?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2012)

smange said:



			Jeez am I wrong again with directions?

OK well if Yoda doesnt go that way he will be meeting us there

Will you get 3 sets of clubs and leccy trollies into your tractor?
		
Click to expand...

Aye should do although Rory carries as he is a real man


----------



## smange (Aug 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Aye should do although Rory carries as he is a real man 

Click to expand...

Oooh!! A proper golfer is he:mmm:

Let me guess...no skycaddie either and obviously no bloody hybrids

What time then at the Clanree?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2012)

smange said:



			Oooh!! A proper golfer is he:mmm:

Let me guess...no skycaddie either and obviously no bloody hybrids

What time then at the Clanree?
		
Click to expand...

One hybrid and no GPS 

Around half eight and that should leave us around 30 mins spare just in case.


----------



## smange (Aug 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			One hybrid and no GPS 

Around half eight and that should leave us around 30 mins spare just in case.
		
Click to expand...

OK matey, 8.30 it is...


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 10, 2012)

Yup I'll meet you there. I will be going via Kesh. Hopefully I'll not get lost.


----------



## smange (Aug 10, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Yup I'll meet you there. I will be going via Kesh. Hopefully I'll not get lost.
		
Click to expand...

Why not go via Long Kesh and hopefully youll get locked up:ears:


----------



## chris661 (Aug 10, 2012)

smange said:



			Why not go via Long Kesh and hopefully youll get locked up:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Wah wah waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Righto all sorted then hope you two eejits bring your A game


----------



## smange (Aug 10, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Wah wah waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Righto all sorted then hope you two eejits bring your A game 

Click to expand...

I dont have an A game mate but I think I left my B game at your gaff the last time I was up there, can you bring it down for me as im getting really miffed playing my C game all the time lately.

There will be no prizes coming our way unless Boberto plays a blinder with his hunners of shots :mmm:


----------



## chris661 (Aug 10, 2012)

I would just be happy to bring any sort of game at the minute  sometimes I hate golf.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm getting the ball to go forward 90% of the time lately. Should bode well.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 11, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm getting the ball to go forward 90% of the time lately. Should bode well.
		
Click to expand...

I will wait with baited breath :rofl:


----------



## smange (Aug 11, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm getting the ball to go forward 90% of the time lately. Should bode well.
		
Click to expand...

So 10% of your shots go backwards

That will mean around 14 shots then if my maths is correct.....


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 12, 2012)

It went backwards 4 times today. So maybe 90% was being harsh on myself.  Bunker play left much to be desired.


----------

